# 1st Gold Bar



## Tndavid (Dec 8, 2016)

Got my oxy/acet torch up and going and oh boy! This made the melt so, so easy. Anyways 28 grams of poured beauty!! To me anyways. Hope yall enjoy  






Wasn't quite enough to fill up the 1 ounce hole,but I had to pour, just had to get my fix. Lol. Need any thing melted hit me up


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 8, 2016)

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## chuckgambale (Dec 8, 2016)

Great job


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks guys. Means a lot. Here is a link to the YouTube video my daughter insisted I upload. Forgive the audio. Lol 
https://youtu.be/NvYn8SQL8XQ


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 8, 2016)

Then this happens


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 8, 2016)

Gorgeous 'peace' of bar there man!


----------



## jonn (Dec 8, 2016)

It looks great. Good job!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank yall


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Dec 8, 2016)

nice work man...

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks bud


----------



## kurtak (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice looking bar :!: 8) 

as far as the broken melting dish - ether you did not drive out all the moisture before using it - &/or you applied to much heat to fast

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Dec 9, 2016)

On the bright side, the colour of the ceramic shows how clean the gold is. 

Edit: I also like the fact that you are using very little borax. That's a good way to go if you're melting clean gold.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks guys. Kurt it happened after I already birthed the baby, named her and rubbed her belly. Lol. (I dropped it  )


----------



## anachronism (Dec 9, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Thanks guys. Kurt it happened after I already birthed the baby, named her and rubbed her belly. Lol. (I dropped it  )



You got all giddy didn't you? Go on... admit it...


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 9, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Kurt it happened after I already birthed the baby, named her and rubbed her belly. Lol. (I dropped it  )
> ...


Yup. I seen the shine and got the proverbial "Buck Fever" and got all shaky. Grrrr. But yea like you said about the color of the dish. Couldn't even tell I made a melt. Thought me and that dish had something special. Till it jumped outta my hands.


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 9, 2016)

nice job on the bar!

party foul on the broken dish though!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 9, 2016)

mls26cwru said:


> nice job on the bar!
> 
> party foul on the broken dish though!


Thanks. And yea no doubt. Lol


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 10, 2016)

Let me add my congratulations. That's really quite an impressive feat, considering your time here.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 10, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Thanks guys. Kurt it happened after I already birthed the baby, named her and rubbed her belly. Lol. (I dropped it  )



Hate it when that happens :shock:  

At least you didn't drop it while the gold was still in it :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you Jason, and yea Kurt that what have been horrible. But believe it or not I was steady as a surgeon while pouring.


----------



## autumnwillow (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice bar! Just about 5g or more you could have filled that mold.
Spread / move the flame upon cooling the bar and you will get that very small pipe out.

Thermal shock is what causes your crucible to break. Make sure to heat up slowly and let it cool slowly.

Your crucible does not have a purple stain like mine. I wonder why? You may be producing gold much purer than what I produce. Mine always have a purple stain. And I only refine once in AR after nitric digestion, I only do it twice if I see obvious contaminants after visually inspecting the bar.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 11, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Very nice bar! Just about 5g or more you could have filled that mold.
> Spread / move the flame upon cooling the bar and you will get that very small pipe out.
> 
> Thermal shock is what causes your crucible to break. Make sure to heat up slowly and let it cool slowly.
> ...


Thanks Autumn, yea I tried to play the flame,just didn't get it perfect. I'll try harder next time. The crucible incident happened because of my nervous juggling hands. It was after the melt was completed. As far as the color of the crucible, I honestly don't know why it was so clean. I did wash,wash and wash the powder. As I was told the color did indeed represent a pure product. And please don't take that in any way as me bragging. Lol. I'm still a noob. Thank you for the compliment tho.


----------



## autumnwillow (Dec 15, 2016)

This is a bar we just made today after waiting for four days just for the oxygen tank that never got delivered. I ended up getting a new supplier for the oxygen and got the tanks within an hour.

Single refined from nitric, ar, dropped with SMB and washed very well.
Weighs 170.84g
Its no longer scratch free because it was transported in a pants pocket. Heh
My one and only staff for refining did this job.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks nice Autumn! :G


----------



## anachronism (Dec 15, 2016)

Yup that looks like a nice bar!


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Be careful about putting bars in pants pockets and driving!

The density of gold makes the ingot want to leave that pocket when sitting. 


Don't ask how I know.


and of course, be careful putting big bars (100+ oz) in one's pockets without a very stout belt on one's trousers as the density of the gold makes the pants want to hit the floor. Appropriate undergarments are usually indicated.

Again, don't ask how I know. :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 15, 2016)

That's not an image I can unsee now Lou .......


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 15, 2016)

Is that how the saying "deep pockets" came about?

Got to have them to hold all that gold


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 15, 2016)

That's a hoss autumn. Nice one. That's some funny stuff Lou. Lol


----------



## autumnwillow (Dec 15, 2016)

Lou show us your bars! I'm pretty sure every member here would like to see it!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 15, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Lou show us your bars! I'm pretty sure every member here would like to see it!



Preferably sans the tighty whities!!   :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 15, 2016)

Just the bars, no drawers. Please. Lol


----------



## etack (Dec 15, 2016)

Lou said:


> and of course, be careful putting big bars (100+ oz) in one's pockets without a very stout belt on one's trousers as the density of the gold makes the pants want to hit the floor. Appropriate undergarments are usually indicated.
> 
> Again, don't ask how I know. :lol:



This is why you need a super cool Aluminum briefcase. 8) 

Eric


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 16, 2016)

etack said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > and of course, be careful putting big bars (100+ oz) in one's pockets without a very stout belt on one's trousers as the density of the gold makes the pants want to hit the floor. Appropriate undergarments are usually indicated.
> ...


Cats outta the bag Eric, let's see it!!


----------

